# problema estúpido com versões

## TAF

Acabei de transferir o meu outro PC, mas isto tá com um problema profundamente estúpido com versões..

A última versão do kernel que apanha é a 2.4.19-r10.... eu quero q 2.4.20

do apache só apanha a 1.3.27 ...

acabei de fazer um emerge sync...

mas tem o KDE 3.1 e o gcc 3.2.1

O meu portatil, que estou a usar neste momento tem o kernel 2.4.20-r1 e o resto tudo...

ainda pensei que tivesse usado o 1.2 sem querer, mas existe o /usr/portage/default-x86-1.4

Já agora, para onde foram as pakages no site do gentoo ...? Só aparcem umas MUITO poucas.

Alguma ideia ...?

EDIT: Ainda mais bizarro:

Existe /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1

e o apache2.0.44

digam.me que estas duas versões acabaram de sair e o portage diz que são as mais recentes... (porque no caso do apache pelo menos é verdade...)

EDIT2: Ainda mais estupido... boot para uma partição limpinha, emerge sync 

em emerge -p gentoo-sources dá-me a 2.4.19... o que passa com os servidores!??!?!

----------

## lmpinto

O que se passa contigo é normal. 

 *TAF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A última versão do kernel que apanha é a 2.4.19-r10.... eu quero q 2.4.20
> 
> do apache só apanha a 1.3.27 ...
> ...

 

É normal - a 2.4.20 ainda esta só para ~x86. 

Faz emerge -u sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1.ebuild

----------

## TAF

Nop, houve uns problemas com os servidores...

A pagina que tinha a lista de packages tambem esteve mais para la que para ca... 

Tanto que agora vais la ver que tens como latest release do Apache a 1.3.27...

----------

## spirinaites

Mas tu tanto podes usar o apache 1.3.27 como o 2.x; se quiseres usar o 2.x tens que especificar esse ebuild ou talvez usar a USE flag apache2.

Em relação ao kernel 2.4.20 já tens a versão vannila actualizada há muito tempo, mas a versão 2.4.20 do gentoo-sources ainda não é considerada completamente estável por isso é que ainda não aparece como disponivel, mas se quiseres podes tentar usar.[/i]

----------

## TAF

 *spirinaites wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Em relação ao kernel 2.4.20 já tens a versão vannila actualizada há muito tempo, mas a versão 2.4.20 do gentoo-sources ainda não é considerada completamente estável por isso é que ainda não aparece como disponivel, mas se quiseres podes tentar usar.[/i]

 

Num pc que configurei há 2 semanas tenho tanto o gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1 como o apache2 como lastest stable release...

----------

## sena

 *TAF wrote:*   

> Num pc que configurei há 2 semanas tenho tanto o gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1 como o apache2 como lastest stable release...

 

Independentemente de isso acontecer, a última versão marcada como estável do gentoo-sources é a 2.4.19-r10 e a última versão marcada estável do apache é a 1.3.27-r1.

O Apache 2 tem revelado problemas relacionados com o PHP... O mod_php no Apache 2 ainda é considerado experimental. É por isso que ainda quase ninguém usa o Apache 2, mas sim o 1.3... Eu só mudei porque o Apache 2 suporta IPv6 nativamente. No entanto estou a usar o PHP sem problemas..  :Smile: 

Cumps,

Joao Ribeiro

----------

